# Cervix feels open at 6 weeks pregnant



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Does anybody know if an open cervix at this point means I am going to have a miscarriage?

I am almost 6 weeks pregnant and my cervix feels open. It's felt like this for at least a week. I'm not having any cramping or bleeding and I am extremely nauseous and tired.

Any btdt stories would be helpful.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Okay, I've decided to relax. I did some research on the internet and found a couple of interesting things.

1- sometimes hormonal changes in early pregnancy cause the cervical opening to relax a little bit,

2- an open cervix that would precede a m/c would be open enough that a finger or thumb could go in.

Mine isn't that open.

Depending on how I feel in the morning I might or might not call the birth center to see what they say.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Hey, Chrissy,

I remember that from this pregnancy, too. In the beginning my cervical opening felt very loose. There seem to be just so many changes in early pregnancy.

My cervical opening doesn't feel nearly as loose and open as it did during early pregnancy.

Yes, I second your idea to just relax as much as possible. Trust your body is adjusting to this pregnancy just beautifully. Worrying never helps anything!








and







and







to you!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Thank you sweet Claire!!








and







to you!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm now 5 months pregnant, and my cervix has been on and off fingertip to one cm dilated ever since sometime in my first trimester. Recently, I've noticed it's a little more open after I have a series of braxton-hicks tightenings. In my first trimester, it would be more open for a few days (especially after lovemaking... mmm... prostaglandins...) and then get a little more closed for a few days.

Just make note of it and thank your cervix for starting to practice for birthing so soon!!!

warmly,
claudia
mama-to-be in late spring 2004!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Claudia,
Thank you so much! That is just the kind of story I hoped to hear.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Chrissy,

Oh, firstly, warm congratulations to you.
My cervix has been open since I got pregnant, about a fingertip open. I have had a few (more than I would like) pelvic exams since then and several different docs have told me that it's not unusual in a woman who has already had one babe.. The main thing is that it is closed up on the inside, which is something that I can't evaluate on my own.

Anyway, eventually I stopped checking and worrying and I think yo will too and just sit back and enjoy growing that Fall baby.






























thoughts to you.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks Oceanone! I think you are right. I can't believe you are due so soon!!


----------

